# Two Mason's any info?



## eladrell (Nov 5, 2007)

These are both quarts, I am new to this and would appreciate any info.
 Thanks.


----------



## eladrell (Nov 5, 2007)

Sorry thats the bottom heres the whole thing.


----------



## eladrell (Nov 5, 2007)

and the glass insert in the lid.


----------



## eladrell (Nov 5, 2007)

Here is the other one


----------



## eladrell (Nov 5, 2007)

And the last pic. Thanks again.


----------



## cowseatmaize (Nov 5, 2007)

I think they're fairly run of the mill. I just bought a copy of Toulouses Fruit Jar book. I hope to get as knoledgeble as the experts here soon.


----------



## sldavis (Dec 12, 2007)

The first one is interesting.Large bold type with the improved lid.The glass insert you have is from a Gem jar not that one.The second one I think is common maybe $10.00 the first one with the right lid would be a little more.Thanks Clinton


----------



## bobclay (Dec 13, 2007)

Hi cowseatmaise -  Be careful with the Toulouse book, there are a lot of errors within it. Because we have learned so much more since that book was published (especially about Ball jars) it can be quite confusing.

 If you want the very best reference book ever published on jars, try to get your hands on a copy of *The Standard Fruit Jar Reference*, by Dick Roller. It is pretty old right now too, (1983 I think) but the research is much more thorough in it. Limited printing and very hard to find, but worth every penny if you can get hold of one.

 Bob


----------



## capsoda (Dec 13, 2007)

The top one will usually sell for about $15. The second maybe $10. If the lip is ground on either one add about 5 bucks. They are very clean.


----------



## eladrell (Dec 14, 2007)

I appreciate all the comments and info, I Bought out an old antique dealers stock of bottles and jars, over 4,000,  the place had been closed for 30 years or so and I dont think it's been picked over too hard. I am trying to educate myself in a hurry! I just got the Redbook #9 and am looking for Dick Rollers book....BIG BUCKS! 
 I hope I can at least get my money back.
 Thanks again to all.


----------

